# Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba"?



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

does anybody have any pics for Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" at 1-1.25 i pick one up at lfs but it looks a lot like a yellow lab to me is he suppost to look like that n then he will change colors? or they got me for my money at the lfs?...lol :-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Mbamba look similar to Hongi (which I assume you are familar with), except darker. Sort of dark bluish with faint bars and some yellow in the fins, not as bright as an dominant males.

If you are asking if they go thru a major color change like a Saulosi or Johanni, the answer is no.

Here is a pic of females from Structureguy. I've seen Mbamba darker than that, it depends on environment/situation


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thast what though but the one i have is a lot smaller than the ones in the pic could that be why they look like the lab since they are in the same family?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I have some crappy pics from when my original trio was small...

Here is my Male as a Juvie



And one of his ladies..


Here he is with a yellow lab as you can see their color was nothing alike. I have had several batches of fry from the original trio, Fry are drab brown at first but the Males will show stripes within about a month. Then, at around 2-3 months the blues hues start to kick in and then it's easy to tell the males from the females... but at no point do they look like the yellow lab fry who look like mini yellow labs almost right away...


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thanks so i guess they got me for my money..lol


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Exchange him?
If it's worth it, try to talk to the LFS and say something like "_We_ must have accidentally netted the wrong one." or "I must have picked up someone elses purchase, I was getting a L. Mbamba and this is what I had in the bag when I got home." Give them a way to save face instead of making it sound like they are selling sub-par mechandise.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

yeah but is been too long now i guess ill just keep him thanks anyways. :thumb:


----------

